# Toxic Beauty Sheds Light On Toxins In The Cosmetic Industry



## Legoles13 (Nov 15, 2021)

It's obvious that most cosmetic items harm your skin, especially cheap ones. Manufacturers poison your skin to release a "newer" version that masks harm from previous products. It's ridiculous. "Young woman doesn't believe the products are meant to harm but to empower and make women feel good about themselves. The problem is, they're poisoning in the process" - precisely! What can empower you is proper eating and hygiene. I also visit my local Bella Pelle cosmetic dermatologist from time to time. But I never use those toxic cosmetics.


----------

